# LFTS 11-16



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> View attachment 798916


Hoping for no backfire!!!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

All nestled in the trip pod ,figured out what is going on with #13,,new neighbors on the 3 main runways have me cack blocked. Have not seen there spot light yet this morning 
.I will see how it goes.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m in behind my bosses house until work at 9


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

My son tagged out yesterday on a nice buck and my wife had to take the kids home last night so they could go to school the rest of the week. 4 hunters in camp still so hopefully we can put another one or two on the buck pole today! 

I decided to bring the new 350 Legend out today instead of my trusty 30-06…hope it brings me luck! I’m looking for a specific buck so patience will be key!

Good luck and be safe!!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, sitting in my deer shack, just watching for coyotes over my gut pile from yesterday. It’s a bonus that I contributed to the freezer this year, one more and I would be looking good until next year, I’m sure the boy will put meat in the freezer at some point. Good luck this morning, thinking I will head home after this morning’s hunt .
Flight


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool and crisp 27 here. It’s time to Catch some deers. Good luck to all and stay safe.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down. Got back a little late. Saginaw county.

Started off yesterday morning seeing a lot of deer, including one buck I already regret passing on, then ended the day getting cell cam pics of trespassers. Hoping today starts and ENDS on positive notes.

Good luck everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

In the blind. I like the snow we are getting here in elk rapids. A lot calmer today than yesterday for sure. Dogs barking up top of the Ridge where the houses are. Our early deer warning system.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

d_rek said:


> Disaster avoided. Just slipping on the boots when gurgle guts hit me. Lightning dropped the bibs and harness and got inside just in the nick of time. Getting on stand later than I want but that’s how it goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Typing from the toilet, that’s dedication to the forum!
Flight


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Set up in the same blind as yesterday. Going to be a gorgeous sunrise!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

6:47&6:48 first two shots rang out a little distance from here.  Idk how they can even see anything right now. Counted 38 shots all day yesterday (not a lot compared to last years).

Morning sunshines. Let’s hope some bucks show up today. Back in with some soup, sandwich, and coffee.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Got the nuway crankin.
7x8 is a lot of space to heat!
Good luck, shoot straight


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

19 this morning in Spalding twp Menominee county. Bumped one unknown bogey otw in Ended up seeing 15 deer yesterday Hoping today is the day for big ED to step out. Cameras show two of the bucks that I’m interested in seeing in person made it through day one. Good luck and be safe everyone.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Just heard first shot😮


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good morning hunters. I have cell service once again. Yesterday was a great opener but no kill. I started seeing deer prior to legal shooting light till about 9:30. It picked up again about 11:00 till 4:00 then another pair walked out at last legal light. I had over 40 deer sightings throughout the day and passed 4 different bucks multiple times each. The bucks were pestering does but still stopping to eat.

Aroostock rye sure kept them busy browsing through out the day. Clover did too once the snow melted.

Good luck hunters.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Checking in from Genesee county..wasn't in a hurry to get to the stand when I walked out the door and heard a bunch of coyotes in my hunting area..don't expect to see a deer real soon

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here was the buck pole at maddens lounge in Davison last night..a lot emptier than normal









Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Back at it….. slow yesterday in Bay County


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Turkey standing 40 yards from me. Seems a little early for her to be up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

Cold and crunchy in Crawford county. It’s a beautiful day to be in the woods. Shoot straight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning fellow hunters. Been in the blind for 45min now, step daughter is 60 yards away in another blind. 1 doe and yearling so far just to dark to shoot. Good luck.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looking to fill another tag. Saw a shooter here yesterday about 11 and a giant one less than a mile away. Cheers to flinging lead, copper, arrows or whatever you shoot!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

d_rek said:


> Disaster avoided. Just slipping on the boots when gurgle guts hit me. Lightning dropped the bibs and harness and got inside just in the nick of time. Getting on stand later than I want but that’s how it goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lucky you. I got that same experience yesterday but there's no bathroom at my shop. Grab the TP and run for the woods! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, what a difference in 24 hours...No hurricane force wind!

An absolutely beautiful morning to be in the woods!

Clear skies, calm winds, and 28 degrees here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

6 DnF so far. Buck numbers seem to be quite a bit lower here this year.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

I made biscuits and gravy with brown n serve sausages on the side for the grandson and I. Drove to the other two-track and been sitting at trees since 6:40am. Avery missed one on the power lines behind Brush Lake at dark last night. Five minutes later a shot in the direction the deer ran. We looked for blood until our flashlights were about dead. Nothing. On our way out a truck was shining his head lights into the woods by where we heard the follow-up shot. Thinking maybe they got it. Avery's last day with grandpa before work beckons. I'm retired since May so I'm still camping in the MNF until turkeyday. I hope he gets one today.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Nature called, couldn’t wait any longer.

So there I am doing my thing, 20 yards away walks in a small buck. Sees me and high tails it. Further down comes more guests. Two does. Was really hoping the toilet paper would disguise me as a deer…ya that didn’t work. They bolted.

My luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Deer are going to have to get up close today. Not really liking how I setup but I am hunting


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Very quiet in my little corner of Southern Marquette county. 3 shots in the early morning. Nothing the rest of the day. Sat all day. Nothing seen.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

eight hornless 🙃deer just walked through all my openings and into the thick stuff.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Just got a text from the neighbor. Took a shot at a nice 8 and of course I’m at work. Hasn’t started looking yet, said he’ll keep me updated.


----------



## huntfishrelax (Mar 25, 2019)

Got a late start still got in silent just b for 7.
Gave a few shots of #69 along the way.
Did not jump any deer.
Hoping for a B Day buck.
IT HAS happened before


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Back at it again in Wexford Co. 29 degrees, calm and clear. What a amazing morning to be in the woods. 

4 deer hanging in our camp, looking to add to it! Good luck y’all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just had a flurry of activity. Two bucks were chasing all the deer out of the brassica food plot I’m set up on along with the fallow hayfield. Passed on both. The yearling was chasing hard the 2-1/2 was just walking up to the does.


----------



## huntfishrelax (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh yeah 23 out .clear skies .New Boston mi.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

9 DNF’s so far


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Yesterday was amazing here in lenawee co. Seen 7 different bucks 3, 6 points nothing close enough or worth shooting 28 deer total .Seen 6 doe so far this am 2 buttons very light wind so far but have only heard 3 shots close. Seems like people are just not hunting or not shooting in our area like year's before.Good luck to everyone out today some stud bucks hit the ground yesterday hopefully today is just as good 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

SLOOOOOOOOW


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Passed a small 6 pt already. Waiting for a big 8 or better!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

FullQuiver said:


> Live from the Drs office. Been having chest pains. Didn't think I was going to make it to the truck last night. Too stupid or stubborn to go to the ER. Wife made me come in today.


Hope everything checks out good!!! Health is the most important thing in life, with out it.......... ahhh you get the point!!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well my cough drove me from the stand this morning. I’ll sure be happy when I’m over this sickness.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

SLOOOOOOW for me. Had a doe/ fawn come through early but nothing since. My nephew has seen a few slickheads, which is keeping him occupied.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Been deer less since 8:30. Giving it until 10 and then headed home for a hot shower and off to work for the rest of the day. Beautiful morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Man. It's slow here in the sw corner of antrim. We got snow though! Guys on the other side of the swamp are sighting in. That's always a plus. Didn't push a deer at us though.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Super slow here in Saginaw Co. I haven’t heard a single shot within a mile of me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Not even a squirrel here at 6 mile and old M-20 in Newago county. I usually sit until 12:30 but I'm thinking it's time to slither to a new spot in these woods.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

BBD!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Deer are moving good here. A spike keeps running the same doe past me


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations TJD. Great buck


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good work TJD!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats on the buck TJD.

Doe and a fawn here early. Nothing but an annoying red squirrel since.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

TJD said:


> View attachment 798950


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

TJD said:


> View attachment 798950


Nice!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

FullQuiver said:


> Live from the Drs office. Been having chest pains. Didn't think I was going to make it to the truck last night. Too stupid or stubborn to go to the ER. Wife made me come in today.


Get that checked out man.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Nothing yet. Snack time.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I’m watching a lot of real estate, you’d think one would walk through on accident even.
My nephew is sitting all day. He brought his laptop and a folding table so he could do schoolwork. Nerd.
(I’m not super convinced he’s doing schoolwork) 😉.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Saw one go into the swamp about 9 this morning. Just caught the back end. At least in seeing something finally! Out to check traps for a bit and get back at it after lunch.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dead this morning. Giving it 15 more then heading in for late breakfast and coffee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> Nothing yet. Snack time.
> 
> View attachment 798953


Nice of your mom to pack you the motivational stuff for when the hunting is slow. Good luck out there!


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Not a damn thing besides squirrels. Just dead out here - heard a few distant shots but seems like this spot is a no go. Gonna give it a little longer


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Finished the morning with 10 sightings, all does and fawns, mostly all late in the morning.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Got down at 10 to go help my uncle with his 2 bucks he got, halfway down the ladder stick a group of does came in front of me then turned right once they seem me and went crashing a small thick patch where the buck and doe from this mornings chasing had bedded. Been back in the tree since 11, all quiet, gonna give it to 2 possibly 3.


----------



## huntfishrelax (Mar 25, 2019)

Sun is cresting the trees. Have a new view with the light shinning.
Time to put on a brim ha2r


TJD said:


> View attachment 798950


NICE.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

MrFysch said:


> No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless
> View attachment 798963


Nice work. Year in and year out you get it done. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

MrFysch said:


> No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless
> View attachment 798963


Unreal. Congrats!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice one. Congrats MrFysh.
Last deer sighting was a yearling doe at 27 yds. She needs to go find her big brother. In for another all day sit.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

MrFysch said:


> No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless
> View attachment 798963


WOW!!! Another great year in the UP for you, sir!!! Now PLEASE get back home and start giving us some walleye reports Congrats!!!


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

10 o'clock had his guy come by nose to the ground at 60 yards. First time since 2006 that I tagged out in Michigan!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Great job on those yoopers, beautiful bucks. Congrats.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Nice of your mom to pack you the motivational stuff for when the hunting is slow. Good luck out there!


Oh, for sure! She's knows I have a fragile ego and will sit and sulk if I'm not seeing anything. Which I didn't. See anything, that is. But, gosh darn it, I can do this.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats Matt V on your bucks. Nice one to tag out on. Tagged out yesterday for my 1st time ever on opening day. Now the work begins.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m in for the afternoon! Good luck folks!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

WOW! Definitely a year you will never forget!





MrFysch said:


> No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless
> View attachment 798963


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Man. It's slow here in the sw corner of antrim. We got snow though! Guys on the other side of the swamp are sighting in. That's always a plus. Didn't push a deer at us though.
> View attachment 798942


Same story in NE Antrim. Haven’t seen a thing other than a one horn spike in two days. Cameras have gone dead.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Tron322 said:


> Trying a new sport this morning, dropped both kids off at the sitter and it's just me and the wife in Grand Traverse County.
> 
> Totally new spot to me, used to hunt about 1/2 a mile south west but there were trucks there so came to a spot with no one parked.
> 
> ...


Makes me jealous.

I've tried over the years to get my wife hunting but not too hard. She'd probably be better at it than me.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Been sitting on a hill overlooking the south end of Brush Lake. Pines and aspen to my right, a mixture to my left, and just a beautiful view in front of me. Hoping to catch one sneaking along the edge of the lake. A big flock of honkers came in and thought about landing but changed their mind.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

What a difference a day makes. Only two pictures of deer down.
It does seem to slow down after the first day of rifle season.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Late post. Shot yesterday at 2.30pm around marlette. Happy to break the ice with the new 450. Not huge but im happy!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

wpmisport said:


> What a difference a day makes. Only two pictures of deer down.
> It does seem to slow down after the first day of rifle season.


With a Monday opener, I bet many hunted opening day and then back to work. Saturday will be another BIG day!!!


----------



## NickmB (Nov 27, 2018)

What’s the longest standoff y’all have had with a bedded doe? I’ve got one bedded 40 yards out since about 10am, haha.

Out since just after 6, saw a spike chasing a couple of does around 9, which was more horns than I saw in 12 hours of sitting yesterday. Wish we had the weather/deer movement from Sunday yesterday. Saw a couple of nice bucks, but none within bow range, guess that’s why they call it hunting and not killing, eh?


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

MrFysch said:


> No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless
> View attachment 798963


Awesome!!!! Great job!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

MrFysch said:


> No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless
> View attachment 798963


Wow! Congratulations! Those are both dandy bucks!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

MrFysch said:


> No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless
> View attachment 798963


Well you made it a “season for the ages”. Congrats on two incredible UP bucks. Well done!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FullQuiver said:


> Dr is rushing me to do a stress test. Told me not to leave my couch unless going to the ER or to the test.
> 
> No hunting under any circumstances.


Follow his orders! Take care


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

MrFysch said:


> No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless
> View attachment 798963


One hell of a season! Congrats on another stud.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Matt V said:


> 10 o'clock had his guy come by nose to the ground at 60 yards. First time since 2006 that I tagged out in Michigan!


Congrats! Nice buck


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

protectionisamust said:


> Late post. Shot yesterday at 2.30pm around marlette. Happy to break the ice with the new 450. Not huge but im happy!
> View attachment 798975


Being happy is all that matters. Congrats


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Ended up calling it for the day, no movement and there is work to do. Disappointing start to gun season without seeing a deer across about 10 hours in the stand, but seems like It’s not an uncommon story based on the threads. Going to take tomorrow off and try again Thursday.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Back out for the evening. Saw a small spike and a large body 6 pt run across the road a few hours ago. The 6 pt was on hot on a doe. Good luck everyone!


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Waiting in line to pick up my son from school then it’s off to the woods. Hope we see the wide buck I saw at last light last night.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Taxi just dropped me for the afternoon sit. There were a dozen here last night at which I gazed longingly from across the field. Where will they enter tonight? Should be a good one.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Back in a different blind. Had company. First sit in this blind this year and I found a mouse nest. Damn. Hate that. Cleaned 🧹 it a bit. Sat down and the little bugger ran across my boots. 

If I see him again my pic tonight will be him hanging from my hoist. 

Slow this afternoon. Single doe. Sitting over a food plot. Have not seen much rut like behavior from the sparkies (or does) I have seen. I wonder if the weather has things mess up a bit?




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Back at it in a different stand with a wide open view Let my buddy who just got up here take my other one. He ll probably kill a big buck now but oh well. Good luck everyone and be safe


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

First deer of the day finally. Small 1.5 yr old just went through. Not a legal deer in the APR zone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> I've been scouting more then hunting... "Think"
> I've located a bucks bedroom... time will tell soon
> 
> Thanks for trackasorous AGAIN & AGAIN & AGAIN !!!!! Might actually kill a good buck up here.
> If not today headed to land of the giants @ 3 a.m.


You better kill something soon. We are all waiting to see that deer pulled behind your rig. Good luck brother


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Back in for the afternoon, can't be any slower than it was this morning.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Activity started back up about 45 minutes ago with a doe and twins coming out to feed them a lone button buck raced in circles around the fallow hay field ending up right next to my shack then continued on to parts unknown.
This is a newer location that was set up for easterly winds overlooking a series of ravines that breaks up the landscape. I’ve learned it’s not an all day spot like the rest of my blinds in the woods are.


----------



## huntfishrelax (Mar 25, 2019)

Hunted(sat) till 11 Nota.
Back in the stand now put out alot of 69
Slight sw breeze.
Hoping for something good sized .
Can't hunt again till Sunday then Thanksgiving week end.
Good luck to you all.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Locked cocked ready to rock! 
Am I the only person left carrying a slug gun?


----------



## Bra23498 (Nov 16, 2021)

Part 2 Day 2 in North Montcalm. Plenty of shots yesterday to the West but nothing crossed my path. With the change of wind this morning I've seen a doe and some yearlings otherwise still pretty quiet with far less shots. Can't shoot a deer from the couch so hoping showing up provides some opportunities.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out for the afternoon sit after seeing nothing this morning....hunted until noon.

No @GATORGETTER , I have my .870 with me!

Clear skies, dead calm, and 43 degrees here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 798998
> 
> Locked cocked ready to rock!
> Am I the only person left carrying a slug gun?


Yep




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 798998
> 
> Locked cocked ready to rock!
> Am I the only person left carrying a slug gun?


I’m hunting with a hand held slug gun!! Taurus Judge 3” mag .410.


----------



## ShedAntler (Oct 20, 2011)

John Hine said:


> I’m hunting with a hand held slug gun!! Taurus Judge 3” mag .410.
> View attachment 799001


Very cool!!!


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

In my defense I do have a custom Ruger .450 but my son has claimed it as his!


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

About to finish off the coffee. Nothing yesterday. Had a spike come in around 9. Kept eyeballing me in the blind as he went by. Thought he was gonna walk over me. Then around eleven, saw a big body walking by thought the trees. It stopped while I was grabbing the rifle. Another I didn't see picked me up when I was trying to see if it was a boy or a girl and they were gone.


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

Back out in Livingston County. Saw a spike this morning and a lot of squirrels, only heard a few shots. 42 degress and a light wind 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Took a walk with it so slow this morning and cut 1 deer track and these, mine size 11.[
ATTACH=full]799004[/ATTACH]










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down. Got back late, had to wait for my little huntin buddy to get out of school and we raced to the woods.

Saginaw county.

Was slow this morning other than a few small bucks.

Really hoping there’s still a big one around. When u hear a hundred shots it gives u this feeling like no big ones exist anymore. Hoping to debunk that theory tonight.

Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

FullQuiver said:


> Live from the Drs office. Been having chest pains. Didn't think I was going to make it to the truck last night. Too stupid or stubborn to go to the ER. Wife made me come in today.


Hope everything is ok, I’ve been threw it and it isn’t a good time to be stubborn !
Flight


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Just got in the box back downstate. BIL and I had a great time hunting PRC yesterday. Saw deer including a dandy 8 pt that I ended up stalking to 40 yards. COULD NOT get a shot. Hopefully my restraint will lead to someone else’s success. Camera back home effed with me all weekend, so here I am, back in Leafblower Land!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

MrFysch said:


> No service in my spot I was hunting the other big YOOPER 10 I have on camera. Morning was steady action of does and 1 small buck then at 11am my target buck came thru my clearing and I put him down for my second yooper stud in 2 days absolutely speechless
> View attachment 798963


Very nice congratulations on yet another great season up there !
Flight


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Came back out and all the damn snow is gone from the field. My first alone set of the year. The girlfriend didn't feel like coming. Going to Be quiet in the blind tonight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Craves said:


> Back out for the afternoon sit after seeing nothing this morning....hunted until noon.
> 
> No @GATORGETTER , I have my .870 with me!
> 
> ...


Wind turned 180 on us… read the phone and it said N winds… get in stand and it’s hitting me in the back of the head. Well at least I know which direction they won’t be coming from tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I'm hoping this weekend the predicted Lake Effect makes it white again for us over here. What area of the Northeast are you hunting at. I'mthe bargy and white Farm on 31 a half a mile south of the parallel


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 798998
> 
> Locked cocked ready to rock!
> Am I the only person left carrying a slug gun?


Nope! I got a buck yesterday with the 870. Sitting here tonight waiting for a bigger one now 😎


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back out. 20ft up in the wind. Just one small buck this morning and not one shot fired. Leaving for the UP in the morning so I might get trigger happy tonight. Time will tell. Momma says there is room iln the freezer. Good luck all!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Man. It's slow here in the sw corner of antrim. We got snow though! Guys on the other side of the swamp are sighting in. That's always a plus. Didn't push a deer at us though.
> View attachment 798942


If you are where I think you are. Are you on private land or one of the conservancy’s chunks.?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

My views


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

John Hine said:


> I’m hunting with a hand held slug gun!! Taurus Judge 3” mag .410.
> View attachment 799001


Now that's a hog


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Wind turned 180 on us… read the phone and it said N winds… get in stand and it’s hitting me in the back of the head. Well at least I know which direction they won’t be coming from tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Weather bug shows no wind. Wind finder also, but when I open the map it shows southeast. 

What little I feel for wind feels southeast.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just had a button buck walk in.

I don’t care how tonight goes, my wife brought my home a slurpee to take back to the blind so my night officially can’t be ruined. Well, unless I get those trespassers on camera again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Very nice congratulations on yet another great season up there !
> Flight


Thanks Flight


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

JasonSlayer said:


> Now that's a hog


I’m only good to 40 yards & I have to shoot off sticks but I love it! The 45lc shoot great & hit hard too.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> One hell of a season! Congrats on another stud.


Thank you OGB, this getting old thing is making it tougher every year


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> WOW!!! Another great year in the UP for you, sir!!! Now PLEASE get back home and start giving us some walleye reports Congrats!!!


The skeeter is ready to start slaying walleyes!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

MrFysch said:


> Thanks Flight


Now head down to Hoppy’s for a sloppy & too many beers!! & tell Jane she still owes me a hat!! Lol


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

John Hine said:


> I’m only good to 40 yards & I have to shoot off sticks but I love it! The 45lc shoot great & hit hard too.


I almost bought one of those 10 years ago and didnt. Everytime I see one I ask myself why I didnt. They look like a blast to shoot.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Sitting on the North End of the Farm tonight over looking some bedding. The Savage wants too bark.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

TheLionsFan said:


> Just had a button buck walk in.
> 
> I don’t care how tonight goes, my wife brought my home a slurpee to take back to the blind so my night officially can’t be ruined. Well, unless I get those trespassers on camera again
> 
> ...





TheLionsFan said:


> Just had a button buck walk in.
> 
> I don’t care how tonight goes, my wife brought my home a slurpee to take back to the blind so my night officially can’t be ruined. Well, unless I get those trespassers on camera again
> 
> ...


Can’t go wrong with a slurpee 👍


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Well after 17 days off I return to work tomorrow. I always say how can my luck get any worst but it does, after my Missouri trip being cut short do to truck problems. My spots around home have been feast or famine, first week of November had deer all over 20+ a sit just couldn’t connect on a nice buck, come back from Missouri early after on 4 days and couldn’t buy a deer, yesterday was by far the slowest opener only seeing 4 deer before 2pm I did manage to see about a dozen more half were on the neighbors property. I didn’t see no bucks however the neighbors a couple 100 yards away shot around 3pm at a possible 10pt he missed at 20 yards and stomped threw the bedding area and down the property line till 4. I did manage to connect on a big doe with 15 mins of daylight left, witch is when more of my bad luck comes into play, I forgot my wagon and texted the land owner if it was ok to drive 150 yards up his well manicured trail to pick my deer up witch is normally ok as long as it’s dry witch after walking it I felt it was. I have my 2wd work truck since my diesel is in the shop and drive up to the deer and managed to get stuck on wet grass long story short I had to call his neighbor to tug me out and left some marks so I spent my day today digging out my trail and loading up the 4 wheeler and lawn roller and picked up some dirty to make it looked like nothing happened, also I will not be forgetting my wagon and time soon and might just buy a second to keep at his place. So I didn’t make it out this morning after doing lawn repairs most the day and now me and my 5 year old are relaxing out back hoping to see a deer or two and dreading going back to work tomorrow probably on 7 days a week till xmas


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Nov 16 is like the best day of deer season, bulk of the folks are out of the woods.. Deer are for the most part back to normal, the ruts still going, plus you have a firearm to level the playing field..
Nov 16th is like the prom queen of deer season


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Almost thru a 8 box of Nutri Grain Bars


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad you finally made it to the blind DED.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

FullQuiver said:


> Dr is rushing me to do a stress test. Told me not to leave my couch unless going to the ER or to the test.
> 
> No hunting under any circumstances.


. Best of luck and good health to you. Health is not something you want to mess with especially when it is talking to you like that.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

protectionisamust said:


> Late post. Shot yesterday at 2.30pm around marlette. Happy to break the ice with the new 450. Not huge but im happy!
> View attachment 798975


Love the hoist! Congratulations.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Water swatter said:


> Well after 17 days off I return to work tomorrow. I always say how can my luck get any worst but it does, after my Missouri trip being cut short do to truck problems. My spots around home have been feast or famine, first week of November had deer all over 20+ a sit just couldn’t connect on a nice buck, come back from Missouri early after on 4 days and couldn’t buy a deer, yesterday was by far the slowest opener only seeing 4 deer before 2pm I did manage to see about a dozen more half were on the neighbors property. I didn’t see no bucks however the neighbors a couple 100 yards away shot around 3pm at a possible 10pt he missed at 20 yards and stomped threw the bedding area and down the property line till 4. I did manage to connect on a big doe with 15 mins of daylight left, witch is when more of my bad luck comes into play, I forgot my wagon and texted the land owner if it was ok to drive 150 yards up his well manicured trail to pick my deer up witch is normally ok as long as it’s dry witch after walking it I felt it was. I have my 2wd work truck since my diesel is in the shop and drive up to the deer and managed to get stuck on wet grass long story short I had to call his neighbor to tug me out and left some marks so I spent my day today digging out my trail and loading up the 4 wheeler and lawn roller and picked up some dirty to make it looked like nothing happened, also I will not be forgetting my wagon and time soon and might just buy a second to keep at his place. So I didn’t make it out this morning after doing lawn repairs most the day and now me and my 5 year old are relaxing out back hoping to see a deer or two and dreading going back to work tomorrow probably on 7 days a week till xmas
> View attachment 799014
> 
> View attachment 799015
> ...


Nice set up. Love the dinosaurs boots also.


----------

